# citroen relay side door adjustment



## tobym (Sep 9, 2015)

hi guys, 

i have a problem with the side door on my citroen relay pvc , i have noticed that when the door is being closed there is a plastic cover on the roller mechanism which is on the middle part of the door at the end of the runner and this seems to be rubbing on the paintwork at the cut out part at the end of the runner if that makes sense.
what i need to do is somehow raise the door up ever so slightly , anyone got any idea how to go about this ?


----------



## colinm (Sep 9, 2015)

I've had to adjust the locking plate, but never (yet) the height of door.
Have you checked the rollers and hinged part for wear? the plastic parts on rollers do tend to wear out.


----------



## Livotlout (Sep 13, 2015)

PDF attached.......?


----------

